# Dehydrating Apples?



## wicked1 (Mar 15, 2012)

I want to do some aplles but am wondering if anyone else has tried this?  I thought about just peeling them, coring, then slice into small pieces and throw them in and keep an eye on em till the are pretty leathery.  I don't want them to turn into the consistance of bananas, but I don't want them to spoil due to too much moisture content.  Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 15, 2012)

Wash them, peel or not, core and slice 1/4 inch thick. Pre-treat the apples to prevent browning by soaking in 1 tsp. lemon juice to 1 qt water or in ascorbic acid (Fruit Fresh) mixed per the directions.After soaking, spread them out on paper towels to absorb the excess moisture, then arrange the slices close but so they are not touching on dehydrator trays. Turn on the dehydrator and let them dry. Depending on the type of dehydrator you have it can take anywhere from 6-12 hrs. If you want them crispier, dehydrate them longer but at least to the consistency of raisins. Follow your dehydrator's manual for rotating trays for even drying. It's best to store them in the freezer to maintain flavor and prevent spoilage.


----------



## java (Mar 15, 2012)

wicked1

we dry apples all the time, both in a dehydrator and the oven.

just wash the apples,core them. no need to peel them.

slice them 1/4 to 3/8 thick.

then soak them for 3-5 min. in a 50/50 mix of lemon juice and water.

(this acts as an "anti-bactireal" and also keeps them from turning brown.

dry them till they are like leather. put them in a plastic bag in the fridge, chack them in about 15 min., if there is condensation

in the bag they need to dry longer, if  no condensation leave overnight to let all moisture levels stabilize.

after that the can be stored in any airtight container, in a cool dark place.

hope this helps

Ed


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tip's Alesia!


----------



## wicked1 (Mar 15, 2012)

Yhanks for the help


----------



## daveomak (Mar 17, 2012)

Wicked1, morning....  Bride had a food service license for serving at Costo to the public....  Any fruits had to be dipped in a very mild chlorine bleach solution for 10 minutes and then rinsed and stacked to drip/air dry....  Might be a consideration not knowing who or how the fruits were handled....  After reading on disinfecting dips, fruits, vegetables etc., there are many variations on the concentration depending on the variety...  Not saying it is necessary, but a good practice...  If wiping after dipping, a paper towel dipped in the bleach, is recommended if not left to air dry.... 

Who knows what the store clerk has on his/her hands while stacking the fruits...

Back to drying apples.... We have a "Sausage Maker" D-10 fan forced dryer.... we dry every kind of food....  One thing I found that has saved a ton of work is using parchment paper on the shelves...  the food grade silicone in the paper stops stuff from sticking.... no clean up...

All the suggestions from the others is right on.... Good drying....

Food for thought....  Dave


----------



## alelover (Mar 27, 2012)

I just started a batch of apples last nite.Did it exactly how SmokinHusker suggested. I'll let you know how they turn out. I peeled and cored then sliced them on my meat slicer.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 27, 2012)

I've heard of using the mild chlorine bleach/water solution before. Good luck on drying the apples!


----------



## alelover (Mar 27, 2012)

I did lemon juice. They are almost done and still white.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2012)

Just to clear something up here.....  dip in bleach with the peeling and/or rind _*ON*_ the fruit....  then peel....  then you can put into the lemon juice.....  

Just had a Brain F#$%......  didn't know if that was clear.....  Dave


----------



## miamited (Mar 9, 2013)

I do apples. I core, then quarter them from top to bottom. Then slice 1/4 inch thick. I lay them out on the trays and sprinkle lemon juice on them. then sprinkle with cinnamon. They come out nice and white and the cinnamon adds a good flavor to them.


----------

